# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Viruses, Adware, Spyware, Hijackers  >  Anti-Rootkit Testing

## SDA

DarkReading issued a note a few days ago titled "New Tests Show Rootkits Still Evade AV". These tests, originally performed by AV-Test.org, are becoming more important every day as malware is making use of advanced rootkit and hiding techniques to evade detection by security solutions. This, of course, is not news to anyone.

http://research.pandasecurity.com/ar...t-Testing.aspx

----------


## jokerr

You can further explain it?

----------

